# 04 radio



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

does the 04 stock radio have power all the time cause mine does no matter if keys in or out radio has power ?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks gm have a great thanksgiving


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

also, you'll need to check your manual, but i think i remember reading something about being able to power on the radio without the key, and also having power for the windows for a given amount of time.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can turn on the radio at anytime by hitting the power button, the windows is differant. The windows work off of RAP(Retained Accessory Power) after you shut down the car before you open your doors you are able to roll your windows for a certen amount of time.


----------



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks justin-branam yea mine i can turn on and off without the key but also found out may have a short in my ignition because when i turn the key off the radio light stays on and when i push in on the ignition the ignition clicks out like it supposed to and the lights goes off on the radio and the alarm goes on bringin it in monday to fix


----------

